# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Pre sale building inspections

## murray44

Hi all, 
Here in Canberra anyone selling a house needs to have the building inspection completed prior to sale. It saves potential buyers from each having to pay for an inspection which is wasted money if you miss out on the house. 
Great idea you think, saves money, very sensible. I'm not sure how many other states do it this way but I think NSW is about to go the same way, or are thinking about it at least. 
But, the seller doesn't give a toss how shoddy the inspector is. The shoddier the better really, less likely to find faults. In my limited experience they're not worth the paper they're written on. The report on my house was about 30 pages long, 4 pages of actual report and 26 pages of disclaimers and general stuff on termites etc which had no relation to my house. The inspector didn't even crawl under the house as there were a couple of cardboard boxes near the access door "blocking his way". 
What a waste of time. 
Murray

----------


## jago

In the UK they have moved this way, but inspections are undertaken by qualified Surveyors whose reputation is not worth the fee for a shonky report, my parents went through this 3 years ago before the housing crash and also had to purchase Sales Insurnace to idenemify purchasers from suffering financial loss, due to shonky buildings and reports, its not perfect but better than we have. 
If they make it law, Vendor reports it should be Federal law with tough guidelines on the inspectors, which will mean of course an increase in the fee charged. The bullcrap of OH&S that inspectors hide behind is worse than there 30 page of waivers. 
When I bought my project home, the vendors agents handed me a pest and building inspection report on my 2nd visit; well he truly @@@@ed up there... it made me suspicious! The reports made little mention of the buildings many flaws; it said that there was minor termite damage to the outside staircase and deck..erm  a quick phone to call to the 3 registered pest sprayers found that the house was well known for termites. Long story short I got a seperate report done and it concluded what I had suspected that without ripping plasterboard off, there was evidence of previous major termite acitivity. His report also had 30 pages effing disclaimers. 
I still bought it but for major discount off the value. So without regulations a lot of people will get burnt with vendors reports and legal disclamers by inspectors. 
Ps My favourite waiver (from my Gold Licenced Builder and Registered Pest Inspector in one) was in each report he put "I cannot testifity the condition due to not being a builder" in the pest inspection and in the building report "I cannot testifity the condition due to not being a Pest Inspector"    WHAT! 
I should sue for just having too read gibberish! :Doh:

----------


## dib

I agree.  If I am buying a house it MY responsibility to excercise due diligence.  If I am an experienced buidler or renovator or have someone thats is capable no need to pay for a pre-purchase inspection at all.  
Either way I want to make sure the inspectors are working for me, not the vendor and not the real estate agent.  Im sure the real estate community would be/are pushing for this everywhere as removes the need for "pending building and pest inspection" clause in contracts.  But I would be getting one done even if one was provided.  Perhaps 99.9% of cases it's fine but I dont want to be the one in a thousand, Ill leave that for some other sucker thanks.

----------


## mik_64

Department of Fair Trading in NSW has just removed the licencing requirements for Pre purchase Inspection so it is open slather.

----------

